# tested some micas from AliExpress



## milky (Dec 6, 2016)

Specifically they were these, all the colors except for coffee. 
I think they were on sale at the time. Has anyone else used those?

I made tiny soaps to test them and only had trouble with the red. It turned tan, not red at all. I'm wondering if using more mica would help or if it's an issue with the pigment reacting. Probably the latter though. If that's the case, could I still make pencil lines with it? 

What else would you use red mica for?
Thanks


----------



## Omneya (Dec 6, 2016)

I personally am a lil iffy about buying micas from there. They don't give you the info you need if you are a seller. But if you like them and your question is about making a mica line with it...go for it!


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 6, 2016)

Nope, I only purchase my micas from reputable companies that list what's in them.  I wouldn't use them to sell or for personal use.


----------



## milky (Dec 16, 2016)

You guys are right. I emailed the seller and couldn't get the ingredients from her. She said it was "mostly titanium dioxide" and apparently doesn't have the ingredients list because she instead sent pictures of a chemical analysis how-to for titanium dioxide. :headbanging:

Edit: I know it's dangerous for sure not to know what the ingredients are but I hate (and can't afford) having stuff go to waste. Since I'm not selling I'd still like to use it if possible... What dangers am I courting exactly? Allergic reactions? Carcinogens? Has anyone come across bad reactions to mica before?


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 16, 2016)

I am guessing they are fine and I see they are certified for use in the EU. Not all micas are high ph friendly and that is probably the issue you had with the red. All substances whether natural or lab created are an allergen for someone. If it bothers you don't use it.


----------



## penelopejane (Dec 16, 2016)

milky said:


> Specifically they were these, all the colors except for coffee.
> I think they were on sale at the time. Has anyone else used those?
> 
> I made tiny soaps to test them and only had trouble with the red. It turned tan, not red at all. I'm wondering if using more mica would help or if it's an issue with the pigment reacting. Probably the latter though. If that's the case, could I still make pencil lines with it?
> ...



Those colours are definitely not "natural" as advertised on their site. 

I prefer to buy "cosmetic grade" and "lip safe" mica from NG and others.

Clays are another worry as they can have heavy metals in them so I buy from a reputable company too.


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 16, 2016)

cmzaha said:


> I Not all micas are high ph friendly and that is probably the issue you had with the red. .


 

Those are my conclusions, too. I buy mi micas from reputable companies that test them in lye-based soap and show pics of the results, such as Nurture and Brambleberry.


IrishLass


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Dec 16, 2016)

I had no luck with red colours. 
I've used them in MP embeds mostly.

If you want true red, try mixing merlot mica from BB with some pink neon. 
But I believe there's some companies (such as Nurture) that sell perfect red mica which works out well in CP.

I wouldn't trust micas from unregulated sellers.
Since you're not selling, you probably won't require large quantities of micas and few dozens grams will last for ages. Why not splurge on more expensive ones from local suppliers. I still wouldn't use those even if you're not selling. I would just cut my loses.


----------



## Arimara (Dec 17, 2016)

fuzz-juzz said:


> I had no luck with red colours.
> I've used them in MP embeds mostly.
> 
> If you want true red, try mixing merlot mica from BB with some pink neon.
> ...



^^^THIS!!! I don't really use micas because some colorings have caused me to develop itchy skin (I still have to test that) however I would NEVER use micas sold via Ali, Wish, or any site like those. The quality would always be in question as well as the purity of those micas, if they are micas.


----------

